# bidding commercial lots



## lucky921 (Dec 31, 2012)

i see a lot of guys bid by push but what you do when it a big storm and you are at the lot say 12 hours plowing the hole time. how would you price it by push it's a big lot and i know a lot around here are by inch to 
thanks


----------



## fairwaymowing (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank goodness never happened for 12 hours straight.....we have had to plow lots a couple times in a row but had to leave to get to other lots and thankfully snow slowed down enough for salt to save us some time. Anyways, if lot takes you X amount of time per push, divide total time plowing by per push time. So 24 pushes in a 12 hour storm...OK but i wouldn't recommend doing that....I could see customers tweaking out. We predominately have seasonal contracts and if it happens I would work with them, however I am sure they would sign up for a contract next season. Just a thought too....if it snows that hard for that long the area is going to shut down and the snow will be able to pile up a little before getting to it (overnight)


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If your using loaders then you could get away with hourly.But with trucks most of the time plow it once and plow something else come back and re plow for full plow price.Unless your seasonal then keep plowing till it stops snowing.


----------



## lucky921 (Dec 31, 2012)

thanks ya i've been in some lots for longer working for someone else so i'm trying figure out how they do it . we are bidding for next year on good size lots and the sanding we will have to work on prices high here $90 a ton and magic about $130 a ton lots of work to do


----------

